# Catching the Farm Cats



## furryfriends251 (Jan 1, 2009)

_i took this off my facebook, it happened on Feb. 20._
tonight i tried to catch all the male farm cats. it turned into quite the adventure.....

first i got Buddy into the dog cage after grabbing him by his scruff and having him try to scratch me. I got him into there and grapped Storm who is semi-feral. He was to scared to do anything but get put into the dog cage with buddy and then he freaked out. Then i took bandit and tried to put him in the cage - while he was being really easy when i opened the door Buddy ran out, followed by Storm who i didn't notice run. Bandit then was the only one in their.

Amigo came walking past (now he regrets that choice...) so i took him and put him in the dog cage (bandit was having fun sitting there making his snorting sounds), he didn't really care. 

Then i went into the strawmow and caught Chester and his brother Jack. They both went into a cat cage together - no problem. I caught Buddy again and put him into his own small cat carrier, and then Ms. Amiga came along... She decided that it would be fun to go walk on top of the cages meowing and staring at her friends inside the cage, look at them like "ha, your in dere and i is not!" and torment them. 

Then i caught Mr. Mo in the haymow, when i was carrying him to the Blazer he was yeowling, but it sounded like no sound i have ever heard a cat make. Sounded more like a peacock lol! I put him into the dog carrier with bandit and amigo because they all get along.

Then me and my dad went to get the cats down from the strawmow because i hadn't already. Amiga was still pestering the boys in the cages, "what the heck are you doing in there?". When we got the cage with Buddy in it though, he decided he had had enough of this apparently, so he broke the cage and ran for his life. 

I tried to catch Blizzard in the other cage by putting wet food inside of it and waiting for him to walk in, but all the female cats decided they WANTED to go in the cage, so that didn't work... It wasn't fair that the guys got to go into them but they didn't after all (they'll get their turn). I ended up catching a very angry Storm and getting him into the cage. 

I got cookie out of the machine shed which he had been locked in for a few days because he barely ever comes around and there wasn't much of a chance that i would catch him again if i didn't. He got the tiny cage and he is one big cat. About all he could do is move his neck. Needless to say he did not want to go in there. I ended up having to put the cage on its end and hold his back legs and front legs so he couldn't spread out his legs and thus make it impossible to get him in. He is not a very happy Cookie Man at the moment...

and that was just with seven of them getting caught, what's going to happen next time?

_i have now caughten everyone, all 25 of them. 7 i had to catch with a humane trap. 
bandit died soon after being nuetered though  _


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Oh, sorry to hear about Bandit...though you have done a great thing for these kitties. They will be much better off in the long run without their hormones ruling them.
Good job, to you!


----------



## seashell (Dec 5, 2003)

You must be exhausted after all that 8O 
Well done you!
Sorry to hear about poor Bandit. It sounds like he was a pretty chilled cat 8) 

seashell


----------

